# Deleted



## DueSeptember

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## staceyg

so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

im so sorry for your loss, i lost triplets at 23 / 3 weeks at xmas and it still hurts everyday, but it does get easier to cope with everyday life....time doesnt heal, but it does get easier to deal with....i wish you love, and i hope you have great support to get you through this hard time xxx


----------



## whistle

I'm so sorry to hear this. I can't imagine what you're going through but I feel for you. (Hugs) x


----------



## DueSeptember

trixie79 said:


> im so sorry for your loss, i lost triplets at 23 / 3 weeks at xmas and it still hurts everyday, but it does get easier to cope with everyday life....time doesnt heal, but it does get easier to deal with....i wish you love, and i hope you have great support to get you through this hard time xxx

Awww I'm sorry what happen? :cry:


----------



## SassyLou

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## nicki01

:hugs: nothing i can say will help, but am thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## OctBebe

Im so so sorry for your loss DueSeptember! :hugs:


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

big hugs hun, im sorry for ur loss xxxx :hugs::hugs: floaty kisses to ur angel :kiss:


----------



## michelle1985

:hugs:


----------



## ms.hope

I am so sorry hun--I lost my twins at 22 weeks and like you went into premature labour.


----------



## sequeena

It shouldn't have been this way, I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

ms.hope said:


> I am so sorry hun--I lost my twins at 22 weeks and like you went into premature labour.

I am sorry for your Loss :cry:


----------



## SatansSprite

I'm very sorry for your loss, and can totally understand how it feels. Even though it's termed a "miscarriage" by doctors since I was only 18 weeks, I feel I too had premature labour. My own story is actually posted here in this forum.

It's people like the women on this site that have helped make it just a little easier for me to cope, lots of wonderful ladies on here.


----------



## HisDorkyNinja

I am so sorry, I wish there was something to help. Things shouldn't be this way, but like you said - things happen for a reason.


----------



## daopdesign

:cry: so so sorry hunny, thanks for sharing your story I can't imagine how you must be feeling x


----------



## Jellyx

THIS HAS TO BE THE MOST PAINFUL THING EVER !
I really cannot begging to imagine how you feel, I just wanted to send you a big hug and tell you that I am very sorry for you loss, I really don't have words to tell you how bad I feel after reading this.

Hugs


----------



## jojo23

so sorry hun my thoughts are with you and your little angel xxxxxxx


----------



## GuardianAngel

:hugs: So sorry for your loss


----------



## Khadijah-x

Im sooooooooooooooo sorry!!!

Sorry isnt good enough though xx

Precious little girl was just too precious for this world!
xx
Shes in heaven playing and having fun with my little angels xx

Hun she is just beautiful! What a precious little girl x

She'l be so proud of you, your a angel mommy being so strong.x

Cry, scream, shout, do whatever you want to get you and your OH through this terrible time!x

A beautiful send off for her will help you say good bye until you meet her again x

(I posted this in the miscarriage support thread you did there aswell) xx


Maya! wow...thats what I was going to call my 1st baby is he/she was a girl..beautiful name <3 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hannpin

I am so sorry you have ahd to go through this :hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

*Thank you all *


----------



## SarahJane

sorry for your loss, your daughter is beautiful xxxx


----------



## kayleigh89

All my thoughts are with u at this sad time hunni,i lost my lil boy at 24 weeks if u ever wanna chat pmessage me.

Big hugs xxx


----------



## ummkarimyusuf

I am sorry to hear about your loss :cry:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry::cry::cry: I am so deeply sorry for your loss, she is gorgeous :cloud9: I lost my Ava at 18 weeks I gave birth also. A lot of my time is spent at her grave just talking to her, I miss her so much. If you ever need a friend I am here to talk with or to vent to/
XOXOXOOXOXOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gnomer

<3 <3 <3 

Sending lots of love.


----------



## OctBebe

Just saw the pic isn't she beautiful, she looks happy, rip angel :hugs:


----------



## happybeany

Im so sorry. She's just perfect, so beautiful xxx


----------



## FunToRun

So sorry for your loss, she's beautiful :hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

*Thank you Everyone!*


----------



## angel jayvian

DueSeptember said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> *Here is my Story......
> 
> My water Broke at 23 weeks....They kept me in the Hospital until I delivered her...Long story short
> 
> 24 Weeks I started having contractions but I didnt know because this was my First Baby...I told the nurse what I was
> 
> feeling so she told me to lay on my side and put me on an IV...I felt a little better but then it started getting worse the
> 
> Nurse told me to write down the time the pain would come it was every 3 minutes....When the next nurse came in they put
> 
> me on the monitor and her heartbeat was going up...so they were getting me ready to go to the operating room to deliver
> 
> her because her heartrate was up and my temp was up...when we got down there they tried putting the epidural in but by
> 
> that time I felt My baby coming out...My baby was breeched so by the time they cut my cervix and got her head out her
> 
> heart stopped...and she passed....It hurts so bad because the Doctor said it wasnt suppose to be that way....she said I
> 
> was 1cm Dialated upstairs when I delivered her I was 5cm...I think about her everyday and wish things were different
> 
> but I know everything happens for a reason & Now I have a precious Angel looking down on me and my OH every single
> 
> day....I will upload pics later....She was Beautiful!!! *
> 
> https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y248/Ladiruthless/maya.jpg


Im so sorry my story is similar to yours I lost my baby boy at 21 weeks 7/29/11 Im so confused I want answers .did the doctor tell you what went wrong?


----------



## DueSeptember

*Nope she said I am sorry for what happen but "it happens" I asked the Nurses and they said it could have been an infection but they did swabs and blood tests and nothing showed up as to why my water broke early...what happen with your baby?*


----------



## angel jayvian

The doctor couldn't explas in either she said it could of been so many things like infection also ughh.but heres my story. I just want to know what happen ,everything was fine untill I started feeling pain 7/23/11 I didnt know how contractions felt because it was my first pregnancy but something told me I was having contractions. I decided to go to the ER when I got there the doctor told me I was 4 cm dilated with bulging membrane my whole world came crushing down. They took me to the delivery room thinking I was going into labor but I didn't .i was,in the hospital for about a week hoping for the best even thou the doctors told me over and over im not going to make it that made me feel worse . When one night I notice I was leaking the doctor check and told me it was the Amniotic fluid,the next day I stop leaking, the doctor did a s/n and told me his lil leg was already in my vagina he was very low already and she told me that might be the reason why I stop leaking.that made me smile a bit I said to myself he is in dere fighting with mum to survive..I continue fighting for my babies life.I was on bed rest for that whole week trying to make it to 24 weeks to save my baby . When all my hopes came to an end what I fear the most happen .while I was sleeping I felt the fluidcoming down I was just sad knowing it was the end.the s\n showed very little fluid his heartbeat was still strong .they took me to the deliveryroom .there I was in aroom where woman go to experience the worse pain but then to hear their babys cry makes it all worth it .but there I was In pain to then feel the worse pain of them all saying hello and goodbye at the same time. There he was in my arms my first love my perfect lil boy socute soinnocent. I didnt want to let go I, wanted to keep him in my arms .


----------



## DueSeptember

angel jayvian said:


> The doctor couldn't explas in either she said it could of been so many things like infection also ughh.but heres my story. I just want to know what happen ,everything was fine untill I started feeling pain 7/23/11 I didnt know how contractions felt because it was my first pregnancy but something told me I was having contractions. I decided to go to the ER when I got there the doctor told me I was 4 cm dilated with bulging membrane my whole world came crushing down. They took me to the delivery room thinking I was going into labor but I didn't .i was,in the hospital for about a week hoping for the best even thou the doctors told me over and over im not going to make it that made me feel worse . When one night I notice I was leaking the doctor check and told me it was the Amniotic fluid,the next day I stop leaking, the doctor did a s/n and told me his lil leg was already in my vagina he was very low already and she told me that might be the reason why I stop leaking.that made me smile a bit I said to myself he is in dere fighting with mum to survive..I continue fighting for my babies life.I was on bed rest for that whole week trying to make it to 24 weeks to save my baby . When all my hopes came to an end what I fear the most happen .while I was sleeping I felt the fluidcoming down I was just sad knowing it was the end.the s\n showed very little fluid his heartbeat was still strong .they took me to the deliveryroom .there I was in aroom where woman go to experience the worse pain but then to hear their babys cry makes it all worth it .but there I was In pain to then feel the worse pain of them all saying hello and goodbye at the same time. There he was in my arms my first love my perfect lil boy socute soinnocent. I didnt want to let go I, wanted to keep him in my arms .

*Awww I am so sorry and felt what you felt...I didnt want to let her go...They let her stay in the room with us...She was PERFECT...I dont care what anyone says...I stayed in the Hospital for a week and the DR said I would be in until I deliver her...He couldnt tell me when because my water already broke when I got to the Hospital...My Man never left us he only went home to take a shower and came right back..They said they would take care of her...I went to the Operating Room because they were going to do a csection but while they were putting the epidural in her Legs popped out they tried pushing her back in...DONT ASK WHY they did that...shortly after that they put me to sleep so I dont know what happen after that  This was my First Baby too so I didnt know what contractions felt like either...I had back contractions because it felt like I had to use the bathroom all the time then after awhile I started to have a little pain then they came like every 3 mins..they said I was dialated 1cm so from upstairs to down I went from 1cm to 5cm and the DR said that since she was breeched they couldnt get her head out without cutting my cervix but by then her heart stopped  They had the nerve to say that there were no problems during so I will be able to try again I didnt want to I wanted my Baby there was nothing wrong with her*


----------



## angel jayvian

:( are you planning ttc? Are they doing any test on you ? Did they do an autopsy? ... I want every test done to make sure it doesn't happen again :( ..


----------



## DueSeptember

angel jayvian said:


> :( are you planning ttc? Are they doing any test on you ? Did they do an autopsy? ... I want every test done to make sure it doesn't happen again :( ..

*we are WTT until next year..No autopsy...NO tests done...Just blood was drawn and swabs were taken...with ZERO results...just that I may have had an infection..That is all I am getting...

Do you have a Facebook?*


----------



## angel jayvian

That's what kills me. an infection could old cause the premature labour .why doctors dont check for that on our visits .if it was an infection couldnt they have detected it on time n fix the problem...ughh idk I just be killing myself thinking and thinking :( .. I disactivated my facebook for a lil im not ready for ppl to ask me about my baby is too soon :(


----------



## DueSeptember

angel jayvian said:


> That's what kills me. an infection could old cause the premature labour .why doctors dont check for that on our visits .if it was an infection couldnt they have detected it on time n fix the problem...ughh idk I just be killing myself thinking and thinking :( .. I disactivated my facebook for a lil im not ready for ppl to ask me about my baby is too soon :(

*Awww yeah I left mine on it helped me get through because a lot of my friends have lost a baby...My mom and my boyfriend really helped me get through..then last month my mom passed away I didnt even have enough time to grieve about my losing my Baby...I was hurting on top of hurt I dont know how I survived all this pain!!*


----------



## angel jayvian

DueSeptember said:


> angel jayvian said:
> 
> 
> That's what kills me. an infection could old cause the premature labour .why doctors dont check for that on our visits .if it was an infection couldnt they have detected it on time n fix the problem...ughh idk I just be killing myself thinking and thinking :( .. I disactivated my facebook for a lil im not ready for ppl to ask me about my baby is too soon :(
> 
> *Awww yeah I left mine on it helped me get through because a lot of my friends have lost a baby...My mom and my boyfriend really helped me get through..then last month my mom passed away I didnt even have enough time to grieve about my losing my Baby...I was hurting on top of hurt I dont know how I survived all this pain!!*Click to expand...

Awww hunz im so sorry :( I cant imagine your hurt ...im so deeply sorry. You mommy is up dere with ya lil angel


----------



## DueSeptember

angel jayvian said:


> DueSeptember said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel jayvian said:
> 
> 
> That's what kills me. an infection could old cause the premature labour .why doctors dont check for that on our visits .if it was an infection couldnt they have detected it on time n fix the problem...ughh idk I just be killing myself thinking and thinking :( .. I disactivated my facebook for a lil im not ready for ppl to ask me about my baby is too soon :(
> 
> *Awww yeah I left mine on it helped me get through because a lot of my friends have lost a baby...My mom and my boyfriend really helped me get through..then last month my mom passed away I didnt even have enough time to grieve about my losing my Baby...I was hurting on top of hurt I dont know how I survived all this pain!!*Click to expand...
> 
> Awww hunz im so sorry :( I cant imagine your hurt ...im so deeply sorry. You mommy is up dere with ya lil angelClick to expand...

*I know and there is no more pain and suffering for her that is what keeps me going knowing she is up there with my Baby girl and Brother *


----------



## katy1310

Just wanted to leave you a :hugs:

Life can be so, so cruel...losing not only your baby but your mum as well, in such a short space of time. There aren't any words I can say, but just letting you know I'm thinking of you.

:hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

*Thank you *


----------

